

Want a new HackerNews? HackersUnit.com - karlclement

Hello everyone,<p>I would like to know if you would all want a new, upgraded version of HackerNews. I would like to create a realtime version of HackerNews with user classes and communication tools.<p>If you would like me to create this project, please feel free to comment or to pass on the message.<p>I applied to Kickstarter to find some funding. Let me know if you would donate some money to this project. I have to convince Kickstarter to accept the project.<p>*Please note, we don't want to replace HackerNews, we are only making another network to Hackers to speak their minds.
======
fagatini
nope

~~~
karlclement
We want to create a network to allow users on HackerNews to communicate, not
replace HackerNews. We love HackerNews!

